# 5NIPER_WOLF - Promotion to Senior Tech!



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations to 5NIPER_WOLF for being promoted to senior tech! :luxhello:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-cheers::4-clap:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Well done - and well deserved too!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

GOOD Job!!

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations 5W, well deserved :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats! Awfully thick letters there, looks good!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations - nice work.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrat.. *cough* . . .. . . . ations.

:3-sick1:

I'm sick.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate!!! 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats 5W :wave:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done 5NIPER_WOLF


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

TJ Belfiore said:


> Congrat.. *cough* . . .. . . . ations.
> 
> :3-sick1:
> 
> I'm sick.


haha - get better soon. And thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> haha - get better soon. And thanks.


I'm just kind of cold so I'm starting to develop a cold I think - but, according to the weather it's going to be sunny so I should get better soon. 

How have ya been? It's been sometime since we last spoke.

Congrats, again! :tongue:


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Conngrats a lot.. Keep up the good work.. :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

'Grats, mate. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

What was the fee for Senior tech again?  Great job.


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Many Congrats! :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------

